# IBS C Will it ever go away



## Rodsent (Dec 8, 2010)

I have IBS C, and I've had it for about a year or so, and my doctor says its is curable and it will go away with the right diet and exercise, is this true? is it possible to put your colon back to its normal operating status? or will I always be treating my symptoms? he says I'm young so I should be able to get over it, but from what I read about it, it sounds like it will never go away, but with the right diet and exercise you can decrease your symptoms, but my gut will be forever messed up, or in other words, I will never be able to enjoy a greasy bacon cheeseburger without worrying about my colon again in my life. is this true?


----------



## Ibby (Feb 28, 2008)

My IBS started when I was a young adult. I'm now a senior citizen & it hasn't gone away. I do have periods of time when I can eat more foods & don't have a problem. Just when I think I'm never going to have another episode it comes back worse than ever. It seems food allergies play a large part in my illness & I also have Dysautonomia which makes mine worse.I say follow dr's orders. You have every reason to believe you will be able to heal. Good luck!


----------



## raym0nd (Nov 28, 2010)

well buddy, AS OF NOW i cannot say that it will go away for ever. BUT you can reduce the problem significantly. You must try doing yoga and pranayam like I do. Its free ! , unless you want a personal yoga instructor to teach you. You can read my post to find out about how i reduced my suffering due to ibs-c.As an aside, there is an ayurvedic doctor who offers cure for IBS-C at " jiva ayurveda " .go search this on google.He also claims that celiac disease can be cured and the patient can eat wheat once again.However, i have not consulted this doctor.So, i cannot comment on his effectiveness.here is my link - i hope you find something useful herehttp://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?/topic/132918-my-perspective-and-personal-experiences-with-ibs-c-and-fistula/ good luck and may we all become free of all disease...


----------

